# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  İşte MİT'in 'GÜLEN' Raporu

## bozok

*Kimlerle buluştu? Ne konuştu?*



Fethullah Gülen'in Türkiye'de bulunduğu dönemde attığı her adımın MİT tarafından izlendiği, ANAP ve Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu ile ilişkilerinin altı çizilerek arşivlendiği anlaşıldı. 

Son dönemde Türkiye'de siyaset ve adli çevrelerce adı sıkça telafuz edilen Gülen hareketi lideri Fethullah Gülen'in Türkiye'de bulunduğu dönemde attığı her adımın MİT tarafından izlendiği, Alparslan Türkeş ve ANAP ve Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu ile ilişkilerinin altı çizilerek arşivlendiği anlaşıldı.

Susurluk'ta meydana gelen kazadan sonra ortaya dökülen kirli ilişkiler savcılık ve TBMM tarafından kurulan Meclis Araştırma Komisyonu tarafından araştırılmaya başlandı. Ortaya dökülen kirli ilişkiler yumağı çözülmek istendikçe daha da karmaşıklaştı. Elde biri polis müdürü, biri kanun kaçağı olmak üzere üç ceset vardı. İddialar birbirini kovaladı. Ortaya atılan iddialar bilgi kirliliğine neden oldu. Başbakan da kirli ilişkiler yumağının çözülmesi için MİT'e talimat vererek bir rapor istedi. Raporda Susurluk'ta meydana gelen trafik kazasında ölenler arasında ve iddia edildiği gibi devletin iç yapısında, devletin memurlarının da içinde oldukları bir suç şebekesi araştırıldı. MİT raporunu hazırladı. Başbakan'ın talimatıyla MİT tarafından hazırlanan soruşturma raporu Müsteşar Sönmez Köksal imzasıyla Başbakanlığa gönderildi. Kazadan sonra ortaya atılan iddialarda adı geçen 59 kişi MİT arşivlerindeki bilgiler toplanarak tek tek araştırıldı.

9'u yalnızca isimleri ile tanınan 59 kişiden; 4'ü politikacı, 4'ü işadamı, 14'ü mafya ile bağlantılı oldukları ileri sürülen eski ülkücü, 5'i TSK mensubu, 13'ü emniyet mensubu, 1'i din adamı, 1'i MİT mensubu, 1'i MİT'le bağlantılı olduğu iddia edilen şahıs, 2'si İran orijinli şahıs, 8'i mafya bağlantılı ve eroin kaçakçısı oldukları iddia edilen şahıs, 1'i şoför, 1'i PKK itirafçısı, 1'i Suriye orijinli bayan, 2'si avukat, 1'i genelev işletmecisi olduğu belirtildi. MİT'in araştırdığı isimler arasında ilginç bir isim bulunuyordu.

Gazeteport'un haberine göre; Gülen hareketinin lideri olan Fethullah Gülen'in adı bu rapora "üiller'in kara para aklama işinde gizli ortağı olduğu, Fethullah Hocacıların CIA'nın bölgemizdeki en önemli sivil toplum kuruluşu olduğu iddiaları" üzerine girmişti. MİT bu iddiaların, "Maliye Bakanlığı müfettişlerinin Fethullah Gülen'in mali kayıtlarını incelemesi ile İçişleri ve Dışişleri bakanlıklarının ilgili kuruluşlarla yapacakları koordine sonucunda çözülebileceğini" rapora ekledi.

MİT tarafından attığı her adımın izlendiğinin anlaşıldığı raporun önemli bir bölümü Fethullah Gülen'e ayrılmıştı. Fethullah Gülen'in doğumundan memuriyet yıllarına, 12 Eylül darbesinde aranmaya başlanmasından Türkiye'den çıkışına kadar attığı her adımın izlendiği bu raporla ortaya çıktı.

İşte Gazeteport'un yayınladığı ve MİT tarafından hazırlanan Susurluk araştırma raporunda Fethullah Gülen bölümü;

Fethullah Gülen:
Ramis oğlu, 1942, Erzurum doğumlu.

1968 yılı itibariyle İzmir Merkez Vaizi, İzmir İmam Hatip ve İlahiyatta üğrenci Yetiştirme Derneği Kestanepazarı Kuran Kursu öğreticisi görevlerinde bulunmuştur.

1969 Ağustos ayı içinde İzmir Buca'da kendi yönetiminde olan dernek ve Kestanepazarı Kuran Kursu'nda okuyan 100 öğrencinin katılımıyla açılan bir kampta, Kuran okumanın yanı sıra Risale i Nur eğitimi yapmıştır. Aynı yıl içinde Said i Nursi için Isparta'da okutulan mevlüde katılmıştır.

1970'de İzmir'de Nurculuk üzerine programlar yapmış, ayrıca toplantılarda eğitici görevini üstlenmiştir.

NURCULUK DAVASI AüILDI

1971 Ocak ayı içinde, İzmir İmam Hatip ve İlahiyat üğrenci Yetiştirme Derneği içinde Nurculuk faaliyetleri yürüttüğü gerekçesiyle dernek idare heyetinden çıkarılmıştır.

Aynı yıl itibariyle Nurculuk faaliyetlerinden dolayı İzmir Sıkıyönetim Komutanlığı tarafından ifadesi alınarak hakkında dava açılmıştır.

Anılan komutanlıkça açılan davası sonucunda vaaz etme yetkisi alınmıştır.

1972 Eylül ayı içinde Erzurum'a gitmiş, anılan ilde Nurcu liderle görüşmüş ve çeşitli Nur toplantılarına katılmıştır.

1973 yılı itibariyle Edremit'e tayin edilmesine karşın, İzmir'de ikamet ederek her hafta cuma günleri Edremit Alemzade Camii'nde vaaz vermiş ve her gelişinde ayrı ayrı Nur medreselerinde Nur toplantıları düzenlemiştir.

Aynı yıl itibariyle Edremit Merkez Vaizi görevi sırasında yaz aylarında Edremit civarında açılmış olan ve Nurcu öğrencilerin iştirak ettiği kamplarda Nurculuk faaliyetlerini organize etmiştir.

1974 Eylül ayı içinde Merkez Vaizliği'ne tayin edilmiştir.

1974 1976 yılları arasında yurt çapında çeşitli konularda konferanslar vermiştir.

1976 Temmuz ayı içinde Aydın çevresinde açılması planlanan Nur kamplarında F. Gülen'in fıkıh dersi vereceği öğrenilmiştir.

1976 Ağustos ayı başında İzmir Bornova ilçesi vaizliğine atanmıştır.

İRAN TİPİ DEVRİM GERüEKLEşTİRMEK İSTİYORLAR

Münfesih MSP yanlısı olan Nurculardan Fethullah Gülen, İran'da gerçekleştirilen devrimin Türkiye'de de gerçekleştirilmesini arzulamakta olup, Türkiye'de İslami bir devrim için yurt sathında teşkilatlanmaya önem vermektedir.

İzmir Bornova Merkez Vaizi olduğu dönemde vaaz bantlarının yurt sathında dağıtılmasını sağlayarak Nurculuk propagandası yapmıştır.

19.04.1980'de İzmir'de gerçekleştirilen bir Nur toplantısında yaptığı konuşmada; birkaç gün içerisinde "Huruç harekatı'' (Atılım harekatı) başlatılacağını, bu harekat için hemen hemen her ilde liderlerin tespit edildiğini, İran'da yapılan İslam harekatının Türkiye'de de böylece başlamış olacağını'' belirtmiştir.

1980 yılında İzmir'de bir Nur toplantısında yaptığı konuşmada; "Huruç harekatının başarıya ulaşması için bütün yurtta kendi binalarında ve kiralayacakları müsait yerlerde orta ve yükseköğrenim gören öğrenciler için yurt binalarının açılması, yurtlarda eğitilen öğrencilerin meyvalarını vermesi, kendi fikirleri doğrultusunda çeşitli kitap ve dergilerin basımının gerçekleştirilmesi ile özellikle Türkiye'deki öğretmenlerin büyük bir bölümünün kendi yönlerinde faaliyet göstermeleri gerektiğini'' ifade etmiştir.

24.06.1980 tarihinde, "Denizli Merkez Akyazılı Köyü Orta ve Yüksek Eğitim Vakfı'' Denizli şubesi'nin açılışında yaptığı konuşmada; "Milletimiz içinde bulunduğu zelil duruma, şeytanın uşakları muallimler ve onların yetiştirdiği inançsız talebeler nedeniyle düşmüştür. Rusya, Müslümanlığın giderek azalması ve komünizmin yayılması amacıyla, Türkiye'ye her yıl yardım göndermektedir. Ahlaksızlık, zina ve anarşi almış yürümüştür'' tarzında ifadeler kullanmıştır.

Yazıcı Nurcuların lideri olan Fethullah Gülen, Bornova Merkez Camii'nde verdiği vaazlarında, hükümetin icraatlarını eleştirmiştir.

1980 yılında İzmir'de Nurcuların yayın organı "Sızıntı'' adlı dergide zaman zaman "MFD'' rumuzu ile yazılar yazmıştır.

OPERASYONU HABER ALIP ERZURUM'A KAüTI

12.09.1980 tarihinde Ege Ordu ve Sıkıyönetim Komutanlığı'nca kendisini yakalamaya yönelik operasyonu haber alması sonucu, İzmir'den Erzurum'a kaçmıştır.

16.10.1980 tarihinde müstafi addedilmek için Erzurum'dan 20 günlük, daha sonra Kayseri Tıp Fakültesi'nden 45 günlük rapor alıp Bornova Müftülüğü'ne göndermiştir.

1980 Aralık ayında İzmir Bornova Merkez Vaizliği'nden üanakkale'ye tayinini yaptırmıştır.

1981 Ocak ayı itibarıyla Isparta ili Uluborlu ilçesinde bulunan Islah Sitesi'ndeki "İmam Hatip Lisesi üğrencilerini Koruma ve Yetiştirme Derneği'' merkezinde gizlenmiştir.

27.02.1981 tarihinde Eyüp İstanbul Hükümet Tabipliği, Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Psikiyatri Kliniği'nce 20 günlük rapor almıştır.

22.03.1981 tarihinde üanakkale Müftülüğü Merkez Vaizliği'nden istifa etmiştir.

1981 yılında Ankara'da Nurcu liderlerden "Toprak Diş Kliniği'' sahibi Hayrettin Toprak'ın evinde saklanmıştır.

1982 Mayıs ayında Konya'daki Nurcu liderlerle bir toplantı düzenlemiştir.
7.8.1982 tarihinde Keşan'ın bir köyünde gizlenerek "Molla'' ve "Dahhak'' takma isimlerini kullanmıştır.

Aynı yıl itibariyle Sızıntı grubuna mensup şahıslarca, Mekke'de kiralanan bir dükkanda adı geçenin bantları hac süresince Türk hacılarına satılmıştır.

10.06.1983 tarihinde Menemen Helvacıköy'de Y.İ.E. öğrencisi Yaşar Erdoğdu'nun yanında saklanmıştır.

Ege Ordu ve İzmir Antalya illeri Synt. Komutanlığı'nın 7 şubat 1985 tarihli yazısı ile arananlar listesinde yer almıştır.

18 Mayıs 1985 tarihi itibariyle, kendisini maddi yönden destekleyen zenginlere hitaben İstanbul/Altunizade'de bir konuşma yapmış 
ve özel okullara maddi yardımda bulunmaları için etkileyici öğütlerde bulunmuştur.

23 Eylül 1985 tarihi itibariyle üanakkale ili Biga ilçesinde mukim Fethullah Gülen grubuna mensup Nurculardan Sabri Kadıoğlu, Abdülkadim Zellüm adlı yazarın "Hilafet Nasıl Yakıldı'' isimli eserini, Nurcular ile Milli Görüş mensuplarına ücretsiz olarak dağıtmıştır.

1 Ekim 1985 tarihi itibariyle; Hizb üt Tahrir mensubu Muhammed Kürdi, parti merkezinden aldığı emir üzerine, İzmir'de tahsilini yaparken, Fethullah Gülen ile bir görüşme yapmış, ancak bu görüşmede müspet bir netice alınamamıştır.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından çıkarılan 15 Nisan 1985 gün ve 7130 97/85/Synt. İstihbarat Hrk. ş. Ks. sayılı aranan şahıslar kitabının 2. kategori, 15. sayfa ve 588 sırasında arananlar arasında yer almıştır.

1987 yılında, İstanbul'daki evinde, imamlarına eğitim vermeye başlamıştır.

Ağustos 1987 ayında ders verdiği öğrencilerine yaptığı konuşmada; ``Alparslan Türkeş ile görüştüğünü, Türkeş'ten cemaatini şeriat doğrultusunda yetiştirmesini istediğini, onun da kabul ettiğini'' ifade etmiştir.

6 Eylül 1987 günü yapılan seçim yasaklarıyla ilgili referandumda, Turgut üzal'ı desteklemek maksadı ile Nurcuların hayır oyu kullanmalarını sağlamıştır.

ANAP'IN GELECEğİ TOPLANTISI

şubat 1990 tarihinde Korkut üzal'ın dünürünün İstanbul'daki evinde, "ANAP'ın geleceği ile ilgili'' toplantıya katılmıştır.

Mart 1990 ayı içerisinde Türkiye'deki İslami faaliyetleri tek bir merkezden koordine etmek amacıyla oluşturulan İslam şurası içerisinde yer almıştır.

1990 yılı içerisinde rahatsızlığı sebebiyle birkaç kez yurtdışına çıkmıştır.

MüP'YE 3.5 MİLYAR LİRA YARDIMDA BULUNDU

20 Ekim 1991 tarihinde yapılan genel seçimler arifesinde münfesih MüP'ye 3.5 milyar yardımda bulunmuş ve seçimlerde MüP ile ittifak yapan RP'yi desteklemiştir.

Nisan 1992 ayı içerisinde, Azerbaycan'a giderek anılan ülkede TV kurma çalışmalarını başlatmıştır.

Aynı tarihte ABD'deki Risale i Nur Enstitüsü'nün çalışmalarını yönlendirmek maksadıyla gizli olarak anılan ülkeye gitmiş, ardından Avustralya'ya geçerek Türk öğrencilerin akademik eğitim gördüğü okul ve kaldıkları yurtları ziyaret etmiştir.

Ayrıca kuracağı üniversitelerde ders verdirmek amacıyla söz konusu ülkelerdeki çeşitli profesörlerle de görüşmüştür.

MUHSİN YAZICIOğLU'NA MADDİ MANEVİ DESTEK

1992 yılı içerisinde MüP'den ayrılarak yeni bir parti kurma çalışmalarına giren Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu'na maddi ve manevi destek vermektedir.

19 Ocak 1994'te Ankara'da kurulan "Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfı''nın kurucuları arasında yer almaktadır.

1995 yılı içerisinde ABD, Almanya, İngiltere ve Rusya'nın Türkiye'deki büyükelçileri tarafından ayrı ayrı ziyaret edilmiştir.

Ağustos 1995 tarihi itibarıyla basında çıkan devlet yanlısı beyanları nedeniyle İBDA C örgütünün lideri Salih Mirzabeyoğlu tarafından ölümle tehdit edilmiştir.


19 Ekim 2010 / *gazete5.com*

----------

